# Frustrated



## Pixoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sure this topic has come up many, many, many times but here goes. I've been married to my husband for a little over 4 years. We are both in our mid-thirties and he is military. That said, we have been physically together for just under three of those years. When we were first married, he always wanted sex and it was wonderful. Then we were separated for a year when he went to a new duty station. When we were reunited, we had a honeymoon of a couple of weeks and then it was twice a week, then once a month. He told me he wasn't attracted to me as much because I had put on some weight, so I lost the weight. Then he said I was too aggressive, so I backed off. Then I didn't initiate enough, so I tried that. We have done the talks outside of the bedroom, those end in what I now see as empty promises to work on it. I have tried playing out his fantasies. It is to a point that now on the rare occasions when we do have sex, I just feel like an extension of his hand. I feel bad when he rejects me and I feel worse when we have sex. I can't orgasm anymore and am ready to move into our spare bedroom. I love him, but it is torture to sleep with him night after night and feel confused. Does he want me tonight, he's touching me or is he just touching me or what is going on... I know that some of you have probably gone through this, and I don't want to get a divorce, does anyone have some advice...


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I really do not know what to tell you other than he sounds like he is full of criticism. 

He mentioned your weight, then you were to aggressive, then you didn't initiate enough, etc. 

He sounds like he is possibly having some battles within going on and trying to project/blame you. 

have you sat him down and had a heart to heart with him? Is it possible while he was away something has happened that he feels guilt for, and is having a hard time with it?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You two have become strangers.

Time you both acknowledge that and go from there.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

michzz said:


> You two have become strangers.
> 
> Time you both acknowledge that and go from there.


They may already know this, but they need to get to the root of WHY they have become strangers.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

trey69 said:


> They may already know this, but they need to get to the root of WHY they have become strangers.


I agree. I just don't think they have acknowledged it to each other.


----------



## Pixoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to read my post. A long sit down to talk about this might help.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a man but here's what I'd do-
1) handcuff his stupid axx to the bed.
2) give him oral, lots of teasing.
3) force him to give you oral.
4) W/o the orgasm go have a sandwich.
5) change into something made from leather, bring the whip.
6) make him submit
7) tell him you love him and you have ways to spice up your lives he's never heard of.
8) Make mad passionate love to him while still cuffed.
9) if he was good uncuff him and let him sleep.
LOL This is not serious, just an idea of what I might enjoy, the point is- spice it up, let him know you're into him!
Good luck-don't take the rejection too hard, we all need love and I know rejection all too well. If all else fails research 180 plan and do it 4 you!
 
Mouse


----------

